# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل لهذا الحديث أصل؟

## عبدالله ابو محبرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخواني وأحبابي.
هل لهذا الحديث أصل؟
86 - حديث: ((عندما بلغ النبي سدرة المنتهى، ودار بينه وبين الله حوار فقال له رب العزة: اسأل تجب، واشفع تشفع، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اللهم لا أسألك خديجة التي هي زوجتي، ولا فاطمة التي هي ابنتي، ولكني أسألك أمتي أمتي. فرد المولى عز وجل: يا محمد أنت نبي شريف، وأنا رب لطيف، وأمتك خلق ضعيف، ولا يضيع الضعيف بين الشريف واللطيف، وعزتي وجلالي لأقسمن القيامة بيني وبينك، أنت تقول: أمتي أمتي، وأنا أقول: رحمتي رحمتي)). 
الدرجة : لم نجده بهذا اللفظ(الدرر السنية).
هل من لديه من مزيد على هذا الحكم,بارك الله فيكم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الكريم عبد الله بن محبرة - أيدك الله تعالى - . 
الحديثُ بهذا المتن لم أجدهُ في دواوين السُنةِ وفي الصحيحِ ما يغني عن مثله وهو حديث " الشفاعةِ " وقد أخرج ابن عدي في الكامل مِنْ ضعفاء الرجال : (( َبِإِسْنَادِهِ ،  ثنا   مَالِكُ بْنُ مِغْوَلٍ ،  عَنْ   طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ ،  عَنْ   مُرَّةَ بْنِ شَرَاحِيلَ  ،   عَنْ   عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ، قَالَ  :  " بَلَغَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِدْرَةَ الْمُنْتَهَى وَإِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا نَزَلَ مِنْ فَوْقٍ وَمَا يَصْعَدُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى سورة النجم آية 16  ، قَالَ : غَشِيَهَا مِثْلُ فِرَاشِ الذَّهَبِ ، فَأَعْطَى اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ عِنْدَهَا ثَلاثًا لَمْ يُعْطَهَا نَبِيٌّ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ : فُرِضَتْ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَأُعْطِيَ خَوَاتِيمَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ ، وَغُفِرَ لأُمَّتِهِ الْمُقْحَمَاتُ مَا لَمْ يُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا "  ,  قال   الشيخ  : وهذه الأحاديث  عن   مالك بن مغول  ، وسائر أحاديثه عامتها مما لا يتابع عليه ، ومع ضعفه  يكتب  حديثه  )) فالحديثُ لا يثبتُ باللفظ الذي أوردتموهُ أخي الكريم وإنما الأصلُ هو حديثُ الشفاعة في الصحيحين . والله أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## عبدالله ابو محبرة

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء شيخنا الفاضل على الإجابة,ونوركم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل صح حديث أن الرسول ﷺ عندما وصل الى العرش ليلة المعراج أراد أن يخلع نعليه..الحديث
السؤال : هذا الحديث منتشر في المجموعات الواتس اب ما صحته أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا روي ان الرسول ﷺ عندما وصل إلى العرش ليلة المعراج أراد أن يخلع نعليه فنودي لماذا تخلع نعليك ؟ فقال : الهي خشيت عاقبة الطرد ومرارة الرد وان يقال لي كما قيل لأخي موسى ، فنودي يا محمد إن كان موسى أراد فأنت المراد وان كان موسى أحب فأنت المحبوب وان كان موسى طلب فأنت المطلوب وأنت القريب وأنت الحبيب . فسلني ما تحب فأني سميع مجيب . فقال الرسول الكريم : الهي لا أسالك آمنة التي ولدتني ولا حليمة التي أرضعتني ولا فاطمة ابنتي ، وإنما أسالك أمتي فقيل له : يانبي الرحمة ، ما أشفقك على هذه الأمة ، أمتكخلقضعيفوانأ رب لطيفوأنتنبيشريفولايضيع الضعيف. بين اللطيف والشريف فوعزتي وجلالي لأقسمن القيامة بيني وبينك شطرين أنت تقول أمتيأمتي وانا أقول رحمتي رحمتي .... صلوا على البدر المنير والسراج الوهاج

الجواب :
الحمد لله

أولا:

هذا الحديث لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا وجود له في دواوين السنة فيما نعلم .

لكن قصة خلع النعل : ذكرها اللكنوي ، وأنكرها ، في "الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة" (92-93):

"وَلْنَذْكُرُ هَهُنَا بَعْضَ الْقِصَصِ الَّتِي أَكْثَرَ وُعَاظُ زَمَانِنَا ذِكْرَهَا فِي مَجَالِسِهِمُ الْوَعْظِيَّةِ ، وَظَنُّوهَا أُمُورًا ثَابِتَةً مَعَ كَوْنِهَا مُخْتَلِقَةً مَوْضُوعَةً.

فَمِنْهَا؛ مَا يَذْكُرُونَ من أَن النَّبِي لَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِهِ لَيْلَةَ الْمِعْرَاجِ إِلَى السَّمَوَات العلى ، وَوَصَلَ إِلَى الْعَرْشِ الْمُعَلَّى : أَرَادَ خَلْعَ نَعْلَيْهِ ، أَخْذًا مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى لِسَيِّدِنَا مُوسَى حِينَ كَلَّمَهُ: (فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طوى) . فَنُودِيَ مِنَ الْعَلِيِّ الأَعْلَى: يَا مُحَمَّدُ! لَا تَخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ فَإِنَّ الْعَرْشَ يَتَشَرَّفُ بِقُدُومِكَ مُتَنَعِّلا ، وَيَفْتَخِرُ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ مُتَبَرِّكًا، فَصَعِدَ النَّبِيُّ إِلَى الْعَرْشِ وَفِي قَدَمَيْهِ النَّعْلانِ وَحَصَلَ لَهُ بِذَلِكَ عِزٌّ وَشَأْنٌ.

وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةَ جَمْعٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الْمَدَائِحِ الشِّعْرِيَّةِ ، وَأَدْرَجَهَا بَعْضُهُمْ فِي تَأْلِيفِ السَّنِيَّةِ ، وَأَكْثَرُ وُعَاظِ زَمَانِنَا يَذْكُرُونَهَا ، مُطَوَّلَةً وَمُخْتَصَرَةً ، فِي مَجَالِسِهِمُ الْوَعْظِيَّةِ.

وَقَدْ نَصَّ أَحْمَدُ الْمُقْرِي الْمَالِكِيُّ فِي كَتَابِهِ "فَتْحِ الْمُتْعَالِ فِي مَدْحِ خَيْرِ النِّعَالِ"، وَالْعَلامَةُ رَضِيُّ الدِّينِ الْقَزْوِينِيُّ  ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي الْزُرْقَانِيُّ فِي "شَرْحِ الْمَوَاهِبِ اللَّدُنِّيَّةِ  " : عَلَى أَن هَذِه الْقِصَّة مَوْضُوعة بِتَمَامِهَا ، قَبَّحَ اللَّهُ وَاضِعَهَا .

وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي رِوَايَةٍ مِنْ رِوَايَاتِ الْمِعْرَاج النَّبَوِيّ ، مَعَ كَثْرَة طرقها : أَن النَّبِي كَانَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ مُنتعِّلا، وَلا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ رَقِيَ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ ؛ وَإنْ وَصَلَ إِلَى مَقَام : دَنَا مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَتَدَلَّى ، فَكَانَ قَابَ قوسين أَو أدنى ، فَأَوْحَى رَبُّهُ إِلَيْهِ ربه مَا أَوْحَى" انتهى .



والله أعلم.

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## عبد القادر السني

> الأخ الكريم عبد الله بن محبرة - أيدك الله تعالى - . 
> الحديثُ بهذا المتن لم أجدهُ في دواوين السُنةِ وفي الصحيحِ ما يغني عن مثله وهو حديث " الشفاعةِ " وقد أخرج ابن عدي في الكامل مِنْ ضعفاء الرجال : (( َبِإِسْنَادِهِ ،  ثنا   مَالِكُ بْنُ مِغْوَلٍ ،  عَنْ   طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ ،  عَنْ   مُرَّةَ بْنِ شَرَاحِيلَ  ،   عَنْ   عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ، قَالَ  :  " بَلَغَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سِدْرَةَ الْمُنْتَهَى وَإِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا نَزَلَ مِنْ فَوْقٍ وَمَا يَصْعَدُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ  إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى سورة النجم آية 16  ، قَالَ : غَشِيَهَا مِثْلُ فِرَاشِ الذَّهَبِ ، فَأَعْطَى اللَّهُ النَّبِيَّ عِنْدَهَا ثَلاثًا لَمْ يُعْطَهَا نَبِيٌّ كَانَ قَبْلَهُ : فُرِضَتْ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، وَأُعْطِيَ خَوَاتِيمَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ ، وَغُفِرَ لأُمَّتِهِ الْمُقْحَمَاتُ مَا لَمْ يُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا "  ,  قال   الشيخ  : وهذه الأحاديث  عن   مالك بن مغول  ، وسائر أحاديثه عامتها مما لا يتابع عليه ، ومع ضعفه  يكتب  حديثه  )) فالحديثُ لا يثبتُ باللفظ الذي أوردتموهُ أخي الكريم وإنما الأصلُ هو حديثُ الشفاعة في الصحيحين . والله أعلى وأعلم .


حديث ابن مسعود في صحيح مسلم (173) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ما صحة هذه القصة: روي أن الرسول عندما وصل إلى العرش ليلة المعراج أراد أن يخلع نعليه، فنودي: لماذا تخلع نعليك؟ فقال: إلهي خشيت عاقبة الطرد، ومرارة الرد، وأن يقال لي كما قيل لأخي موسى، فنودي: يا محمد، إن كان موسى أراد، فأنت المراد، وإن كان موسى أحب، فأنت المحبوب، وإن كان موسى طلب، فأنت المطلوب، وأنت القريب، وأنت الحبيب، فسلني ما تحب، فإني سميع مجيب. فقال الرسول الكريم: إلهي؛ لا أسالك آمنة التي ولدتني، ولا حليمة التي أرضعتني، ولا فاطمة ابنتي، وإنما أسألك أمتي، فقيل له: يا نبي الرحمة، ما أشفقك على هذه الأمة! أمتك خلق ضعيف، وأنا رب لطيف، وأنت نبي شريف، ولا يضيع الضعيف بين اللطيف والشريف، فوعزتي وجلالي؛ لأقسمن القيامة بيني وبينك شطرين: أنت تقول: أمتي أمتي، وأنا أقول: رحمتي رحمتي ...؟*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله، وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فإنا لم نقف فيما اطلعنا عليه من دواوين السنة على هذه القصة بكمالها إلا ما ذكره اللكنوي عبد الحي في الآثار المرفوعة في الأخبار الموضوعة، وذكر أنها موضوعة، فقال:
ذكر بعض القصص المشهورة، ولنذكر ههنا بعض القصص التي أكثر وعاظ زماننا ذكرها في مجالسهم الوعظية، وظنوها أمورًا ثابتة، مع كونها مختلقة موضوعة، فمنها: ما يذكرون من أن النبي لما أسري به ليلة المعراج إلى السموات العلى، ووصل إلى العرش المعلى، أراد خلع نعليه، أخذًا من قوله تعالى لسيدنا موسى حين كلمه: ((فاخلع نعليك إنك بالواد المقدس طوى))، فنودي من العلي الأعلى: يا محمد، لا تخلع نعليك، فإن العرش يتشرف بقدومك متنعلًا، ويفتخر على غيره متبركًا، فصعد النبي إلى العرش، وفي قدميه النعلان، وحصل له بذلك عز وشأن، وقد ذكر هذه القصة جمع من أصحاب المدائح الشعرية، وأدرجها بعضهم في تأليف السنية، وأكثر وعاظ زماننا يذكرونها مطولة ومختصرة في مجالسهم الوعظية.
وقد نص أحمد المقري المالكي في كتابه فتح المتعال في مدح خير النعال، والعلامة رضي الدين القزويني، ومحمد بن عبد الباقي الزرقاني في شرح المواهب اللدنية على أن هذه القصة موضوعة بتمامها - قبح الله واضعها-، ولم يثبت في رواية من روايات المعراج النبوي مع كثرة طرقها أن النبي كان عند ذلك متنعلًا، ولا ثبت أنه رقى على العرش، وأن وصل إلى مقام دنا من ربه فتدلى، (فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى)، فأوحى ربه إليه ما أوحى. وقد بسطت الكلام في هذا المرام في رسالتي: غاية المقال فيما يتعلق بالنعال، فلتطالع. اهـ
والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=364780
*

----------

